# Canned Tomatoes in the Salad



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

This afternoon I made a salad for lunch, but there were no tomatoes in the house. All those in the markets recently looked awful. I remembered that there were a few San Marzanos in the fridge, left over from a sauce, so it seemed like a good idea to try a couple of sliced canned tomatoes in the salad. Wow! what nice flavor, and the juice from the tomatoes mixed with the salad dressing gave the entire salad something of an "infused" tomato flavor. When some grated Reggiano was added, the whole salad just moved up the flavor tree a couple of notches.

So, has anyone else tried some salads with canned, whole tomatoes? Any suggestions for a tomato-based salad dressing? I'd like to explore this concept a little more.

Shel


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

nope and it's interesting to read your post.
as to dressing....tomatoes, basalmic or red wine vin, basil, poached or fresh garlic, olive oil, salt and pepper.....if acidity is too high either add a smidge of sugar/sweetness or more olive oil.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Sounds interesting, but I don't like anything too 'squishy' in a salad, so I'll probably give it a miss :lips:


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

To my taste and sensibilities, the tomatoes weren't particularly squishy. I've had canned tomatoes that were much squishier <LOL>

Shel


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Perhaps the red wine vinegar might be a little much by itself for my taste, but the balsamic might be fine. I usually make the vinaigrette with a mixture of red wine and balsamic vinegar. In fact, the ingredients I used were red wine and balsamic vinegars, olive oil, salt, pepper, and garlic. The basil might add that extra foil for the tomato, and add a little sweetness as well. Thanks!

Shel


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

That's an interesting idea. Tomatoes, even in season, are never very good in the grocery store around here. I may give that a try.


----------

